# Nice Postwar Straightbar



## onecatahula (Nov 10, 2015)

(not mine)

http://nashville.es.craigslist.org/bik/5296985057.html


----------



## jkent (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice bike but I don't play the blind highest bidder game with people like this.
It's his property, He obviously knows what he has. Put a damn price on it.
It doesn't matter how high of an offer you give, it's never high enough.
If you want an auction put it on FEEBay.
At least there I can see what the last guy bid.
I hate playing games.
JKent


----------



## ratina (Nov 10, 2015)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 10, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> (not mine)
> 
> http://nashville.es.craigslist.org/bik/5296985057.html







  No body respond  email or texting


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Blake needs to learn how to do Ebay! I don't play that game either which is why I'm glad the rules were implemented here on the CABE to mitigate this BS. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2015)

It's a really nice bike, but I hate it when the seller won't put a price on it. We don't have time for dealings like this. If your a serious seller, post a price please.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 10, 2015)

"I know what it is worth and have a reserve amount in mind."

I think that is probably the worst of this one. I understand people may take best offers, but if you have your starting price, name it. You can also start a little higher and haggle down to your price as well, but you still need to name your starting price. This seems like a fishing expedition to me.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 10, 2015)

It's nice to see that we agree on something. I have tried to deal with these CL auction idiots with little success. They always leave me in a very bad mood.


----------



## Eric (Nov 10, 2015)

He wants a grand for it.


----------



## jkent (Nov 10, 2015)

About $300 too much.
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2015)

What I was thinking. $650-$700 on a clean postwar schwinn tank bike. More if it were a panther or phantom.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 10, 2015)

$999 now Good deal,, hahaha haha, I think Hornet frame Excelsior decal tank,  Don't want to tell me what is original and what not


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't think it's a 53.... tank stencil is  ba107 ... I'd say 47 48?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> What I was thinking. $650-$700 on a clean postwar schwinn tank bike. More if it were a panther or phantom.



Actually 1000 for a postwar ba107 is honestly a great price. Rare bike ... this is like the 4th postwar BA107 I've ever seen... these bring more then any panther or phantom... seriously a rare bike... its not your run of the mill postwar tanker...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Nov 10, 2015)

The bike that is pictured now is different from the original post. The guy on CL canged the picture. He even says this is his UPDATED add.
Tha bike in the original post was the bike pictured in post #3 
and that bike (post #3) is not a B107
and not worth $1,000
Just my $.02
JKent


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 10, 2015)

jkent said:


> Nice bike but I don't play the blind highest bidder game with people like this.
> It's his property, He obviously knows what he has. Put a damn price on it.
> It doesn't matter how high of an offer you give, it's never high enough.
> If you want an auction put it on FEEBay.
> ...




The fun part is making a ridiculous offer that you have no intention of paying.  A few days later he's wondering why you haven't gotten back to him.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 10, 2015)

jkent said:


> The bike that is pictured now is different from the original post. The guy on CL canged the picture. He even says this is his UPDATED add.
> Tha bike in the original post was the bike pictured in post #3
> and that bike (post #3) is not a B107, I texted him and ask if bicycle was coming with headlight and no answer, cause my first reply posted  shows Rocket ray light on same bicycle,  but his picture shows no rocket ray light, now makes more sense maybe he just playing, with change the bicycle pictures, something doesn't smell good to me,,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2015)

jkent said:


> The bike that is pictured now is different from the original post. The guy on CL canged the picture. He even says this is his UPDATED add.
> Tha bike in the original post was the bike pictured in post #3
> and that bike (post #3) is not a B107
> and not worth $1,000
> ...



This is the one I saw




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 10, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> This is the one I sawView attachment 250014
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk






 was this one yesterday, same picture but with out the delta rocket ray and I asked about the light and I didn't get no answer


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm seeing pictures here of two completely different bikes. Did the seller change the picture when he edited his listing? He states the current picture is the actual bike when he purchased it in Michigan 15 years ago. Wow, is that a bunch of BS or what? Here's the current ad for our non Spanish speaking members. 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/5296985057.html


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

For Sale:

 1953 Schwinn Excelsior (Blue/white orig paint) everything is there including all A/S stamped hardware. *( Actual bike is pictured )*Orig bottle cap Schwinn pedals and coke bottle style grips. The bike has orig good condition Schwinn typhoon cord tires on Schwinn S2 wheelset laced on to orig New Departure coaster brake hub. blue white schwinn Saddle has been replaced with period correct leather covered springer saddle. This bike is not mint, It has been ridden/enjoyed over the years the horn is inop, but is in good rideable/showable condition. *I have owned this bike for fifteen plus years *and am a collector and professional bicycle mechanic. Contact me if interested in owning a piece of Americana that is getting harder and harder to come by. I can provide more pictures via email. *Picture was taken in Michigan when I bought the bike*. It has been garage kept and is hanging up high and dry.


 SellingPrice is 
 $999.99


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 15, 2015)

If you read the listing he wants a grand firm, I turned down a all-there all original  prewar Elgin in good shape for 400 last week, but I'm probably stupid
heres a ladies bike for Murry lovers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Classic-bicycle-deluxe-ladies-j-c-higgins-/221941771409?hash=item33acc2ac91:g:T6wAAOSwEgVWSLK6


jkent said:


> Nice bike but I don't play the blind highest bidder game with people like this.
> It's his property, He obviously knows what he has. Put a damn price on it.
> It doesn't matter how high of an offer you give, it's never high enough.
> If you want an auction put it on FEEBay.
> ...


----------

